# Systema clips showing work on full speed knife defence



## Paul Genge (Jun 20, 2012)

These are two clips of a series I am working on showing a progression of full speed knife defense.

Clip 1  -  



Clip 2  -  http://youtu.be/Gb6VBnWYjOg

Also check out our site the weekly articles in our blog contains material of teaching methods and technical information from Systema Kadochnikova. http://combatlab.russianmartialart.org.uk/


----------



## K-man (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the smooth movements.  How well does it work against multiple thrusts of the back hand?


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2012)

K-man said:


> I like the smooth movements. How well does it work against multiple thrusts of the back hand?




Not as well as a telephone book under the shirt, I'll wager....:lol:


----------



## mmartist (Jun 20, 2012)

The clips are cool  I like them.


----------

